# 1905 Book on 1 Cylinder Oil & Gas Pumping Engines



## kf2qd (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's another book I found on Project Gutenburg - Oil and Gas Engines Simply Explained by Walter C. Runciman dated 1905. Talks about the old 1 lung gas and oil pumpung engines with lots of good illustrations. While not dimesioned, the drawings give enough detail of how they did it that one could build a nice period engine from the information. Even has details about the externally heated fire tube ignition, among other interresting details.

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/27286/27286-h/27286-h.htm

Pete


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 19, 2010)

kf2qd,

Great Stuff. Thanks!

Tony


----------



## Maryak (Mar 19, 2010)

Pete,

Thanks for the link - bookmarked. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice find Pete - got it securely bookmarked.


----------

